# IL-2 Discussion (moved from Aviation forum)



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 30, 2004)

about crazys screens well i like the site and im planning on buying il2fb (i only have normal il2) and im gonna get it neway but i was wondering can u fly the b17? cu in ur screenshots it seems so and what other two engine(or more) planes can you fly and btw whats cossacks?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 30, 2004)

Ze Cossacks:

http://www.horsesimpossible.com/html/cossacks.html

ADMIN EDIT:  Ignore him, that isn't THE Cossacks that I'm talking about

If you don't know what plane are in FB (Including from the Patches..) here ya go:

A6M5 Zero
Ki-84
P-40
P-47
P-51
LaGG-3
La-5
La-7
Me 109E/F/G/K
Fw 190A/D Versions
Ju88
Bf110
He-111
Ju 87 Stuka
Me 262
IL-2 (Of course....  )
C-47
Pe-8
B-17
Hawker Hurricane MkI/II Version
Bristol Blenheim

and many, many more

Some of these Planes like the B-17 you can only fly with a special program. But if you get FB I'll send one to ya so you can  

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Jan 30, 2004)

Basically this is how it works:

In single player, a special program is required to fly AI aircraft, such as the B-17. 

Online in a multiplayer game, as long as external views are on, and the host has loaded the AI planes into the mission plane lists, they are flyable. No cockpits, though. 

Most AI fighters are worthless without being able to aim, but the bombers, like the B-17 and the Pe-8 (which carries some big-ass bombs  ), are just plain fun to fly. The sea-planes are a hoot, too


Here's a link to the Cossacks homepage:

http://www.cossacks.com/


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 1, 2004)

awesome! thanks fellers! ill tell u when i get it (that will be as soon as i get the $50 rebate for me phone)and btw im prolly getting cfs3 cuz its $30 and il2:fb is $20 so tada! $50and was wondering if any of u guys have it and if its better than il2:fb (other than graphics)


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 1, 2004)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE...............don't waste your money on CFS3....

......IT'S CRAP    

Hot Space

BTW What's the Spec of your P.C, M8? You need a far system to run FB.


----------



## Crazy (Feb 1, 2004)

Agreed. Don't waste your moneyt on CFS3 if you're going to buy FB. You'd be better off saving your money for the Aces Expansion pack for FB.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2004)

well yea considering fb ace and cfs3 are the same price i might as well get fb ace cuz it fas more planes and i like the flight models in il2 and if i played cfs3 id be unused to it but ill probably get it whenever my rebate comes in (or me mum allows) ill see u guys in game (ill be in brazilian p-47d (i am brazilian after all) and arent parnetheses in parnetheses annoying?)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2004)

and aboot the (lol aboot lol) the ai planes program do u know of any that make me210/410 flyable? cuz i love that plane (up to six wfr gr 21! (rotating barrels inside bomb bay is how it works) thats bomber killing to the max!)


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 2, 2004)

Yep, I know where you can get a Program that will make ALL A.I Planes flyable, M8 8) 

Once you've got FB send me a PM here and I'll send it to ya  

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Feb 2, 2004)

Mmmmm, I don't know, as I don't have the program. I usually stick to online flying, and when I'm not doing that, I'm fighting with my single player mode


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 2, 2004)

It's on The Hells Gazelles Web-Site 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Feb 2, 2004)

I assume that this program doesn't give the planes cockpits? I believe Oleg made the game to uncrackable to allow unauthorised cockpits  

I won't be needing it anyway. What I mean by "I'm fighting with my single player mode" is that after about 5 minutes in-game, my comp decides that it would be wonderous fun to reboot spontaneously  In fact, from time to time, my comp will do that regardless


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 2, 2004)

aboot that program hot space can u use no cockpit mode where theres only a crosshairs and speedometer and other stuff but not an interior?


----------



## Crazy (Feb 3, 2004)

i don't think so. to get to that mode, one has to first rotate into the VC


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 3, 2004)

DAMNIT!


----------



## Crazy (Feb 3, 2004)

frustrating, ain't it?

that's why the game is patched so much.

1.01, 1.21 RC A, 1.21 RC B, 1.21 Official, 1.22.

Here's a link to 1.22. it makes huge improvements over the out-of-the-box FB

http://ubbxforums.ubi.com/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=400102&f=23110283&m=649109261

use the Download from 3DGamers link


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 4, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> aboot that program hot space can u use no cockpit mode where theres only a crosshairs and speedometer and other stuff but not an interior?



It's an external view as if your on the Tailplane, but you can control the plane as good as any other, plus it's fun to drop that 5,000lb bomb you get with the Pe-8 8) 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 15, 2004)

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \/ o and hot space i await ur pm with aim program link...


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's your 1st Link 8) 

Download the 1.22 Patch (The 1.22 over 1.00exe one  ).

With this, you can fly the P-51, Zero and Ki-84, plus you get the A.I B-17 and C-47 as well.

http://ubisoft.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...std_adp.php?p_faqid=8973&p_created=1074545228

And once you've got FB up and running I'll send you that "Fly all Planes" Program by E-Mail and invited you to have a game with The Hells Gazelles Online Squadron

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 16, 2004)

o i have it running i got the link that crazy posted a ways back
its up on the top of this page


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 16, 2004)

If you could send me your E-Mail Address I'll pass on that "Fly all..." Program for ya 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Wixy (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey there. I have IL2 FB AEP and I'm getting bored with all the default aircraft and wanna fly all those ai ones... I'm not really worried about not having a VC, it'll still be heaps fun! Hot Space, could ya send the "fly all" program to my E-mail?!!? That'd be sweet! Lemme know if you can help me out  
My E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Wixy (Jul 29, 2004)

Can ANYONE help me with getting the program? I cant find it anywhere on the net... I gotta fly the PE-8!!!


----------



## Crazy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Wixy  

I don't think Hs comes here any more, but I'll send him your way so he can e-mail it to you


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 3, 2004)

www.HellsGazelles.tk


If that doesn't work, there is another, longer, url which I don't have at the moment.

Please tell if it does.


P.S.~It's in the missions section-look around in there, there are a couple.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2004)

do you need AEP to get the "fly all" program? cos i gotta get me hands on a storch


----------

